# cPanel gameserver EOL



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 24, 2013)

cPanel game server will not longer be updated by cPanel staffs.

I suspected this to happen since last year when Darren was posted to another "more important cPanel project".

I'm not sure about you guys but cPGS was quite a nice project by cPanel and I liked it a lot.

http://cpgs.cpanel.net


----------



## Artie (Aug 24, 2013)

It was never a full solution in the first place. About time.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 24, 2013)

Artie said:


> It was never a full solution in the first place. About time.


Most of the other game server panel solutions were buggy, outdated yet overpriced.

cPGS was the best game server panel in the industry.


----------

